# Making upgrades to a Walker Bay 8



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

I just picked up a Walker Bay 8 dink with a sail kit. In reading about them here and other places around the web, I have read about people using fenders and other things instead of the expensive flotation tubes. I am interested in how people are attaching these to the boat.

Also, any other upgrade ideas are welcome.


----------



## Tree (Oct 10, 2004)

umm...... I'm sorry, but go for the float tubes. They are fantastic.

yep..... pricey but worth it. Look around, especially this time of year for sales. 

I tried the other "cheap" route. They didn't really work.

The stability and peace of mind is worth the extra investment.


----------



## Diva27 (Nov 2, 2007)

I've had a Walker Bay 8 for quite a few years. This summer I decided to do a sailing conversion. My club's junior program was getting rid of some old Optis so I bought a rig with sail, rudder and daggerboard. I needed to add a plate to the transom to mount the rudder, and the Opti daggerboard was surprisingly oversized. I had to cut its chord length down by several inches to get it into the slot. The mast step was a semi-elaborate construction using pvc plumbing. The Opti sailplan was a little low for the Walker, and would have been like tacking a Finn. Given how much smaller the board area was, I presumed I could get rid of some sail area. A friend with an industrial sewing machine who does canvas work removed a lower panel so the boom could be raised.
After all that, I've hardly had time to use the rig. In hindsight, I'm not sure I'd remove the panel again. Its windward ability may be a little theoretical. Instead I would increase the rig height by lengthening the mast. But since the whole experiment cost me $75 to get the old Opti bits from the club and then a handful of dollars for plumbing parts and hardware, it's been an interesting experiment. If you can get your hands on some leftover Opti stuff, it's worth pursuing.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Tree, yes I'm sure they are.. but one big complaint is the sun eats em up prematurely. (the float tubes)


----------



## Tree (Oct 10, 2004)

Couldn't tell you about the sun eating them up. After 5 years, mine looks great. But then again, I'm up north.

I'd think a little tlc..... cover it with a 7 buck poly tarp when not useing it, store it off season inside (I hang mine in my garage) or even some 303 UV Inhibitor .....all might help mitigate the sun's effects.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I want to try some of the "cheaper" solutions before spending a bunch of money. Anyone have suggestions on attaching external flotation?


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

I don't know what Tree tried but I tried this and it wasn't worth it. Even with the fenders on sale at the time plus the little SS eye bolts and washers, and the time to add it all - buy Walker Bay's.










I had hoped that the fenders would also help with spray - Nope  It did add the stability I was looking for but the cost and aggravation was not worth it. This was back on my previous C320 and when I bought the Nauticat it came with a dingy so I ended up selling the Walker Bay.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

There must be some company that sells 6" dia closed cell foam stock.. no? or even half round?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I was "thinking" how cool it would be to make a "bulb" ended center board LOL 
till it ran aground of course..


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

deniseO30 said:


> There must be some company that sells 6" dia closed cell foam stock.. no? or even half round?


Something like this might be good.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just curious as to why people would buy a dinghy that needs upgrades to be functional.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Just curious as to why people would buy a dinghy that needs upgrades to be functional.


It doesn't need upgrades to be functional. It is perfectly functional as is. Upgrades generally make something better.

Have you ever made upgrades to you boat? Why did you do it?


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

I've been wondering that for quite a while now. First I borrowed one of those unstable little dinks and it scared me to death. After a lot of research and asking stupid questions of people a LOT smarter than me I bought a Water Tender 9.4..... Heck, I can stand on the edge of the thing and it won't tip over. It also has flotation built into it so while it can fill with water it can't sink. It holds (way over loaded so don't try this on a rough day) 5 adults and is still really stable. (rated for 3) I've had mine for 4 summers now and have never regretted it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

From what I've heard, the walker bays are a bit tippy without the float tubes and also a little light in the payload capacity... that means, at least to me, it isn't functional as is.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> From what I've heard, the walker bays are a bit tippy without the float tubes and also a little light in the payload capacity... that means, at least to me, it isn't functional as is.


Lots of people seem to make them work so I guess that accounts for something.


----------



## Tree (Oct 10, 2004)

*wait for a sale......*

WB float tubes work


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi all,
I have a WB10 with tubes. I've been thinking about cutting a hole in one of the seats and installing a water tight hatch. Like this:
https://www.amazon.com/SEAFLO-Hatch...=1490270549&sr=8-26&keywords=watertight+hatch

Other than losing the ability to install flotation bags can anyone think of downsides?
Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

stoomy said:


> Hi all,
> I have a WB10 with tubes. I've been thinking about cutting a hole in one of the seats and installing a water tight hatch. Like this:
> https://www.amazon.com/SEAFLO-Hatch...=1490270549&sr=8-26&keywords=watertight+hatch
> 
> ...


I think I understand the project. You are essentially using the hatch to creat a kind of glove box in one of the seats?

I don't see why not, I don't even see why you would lose the ability to keep your floatation bag?

I love my Walker Bay, I've made a few upgrades, bronze oar locks, proper Ash sweeps, a lifting bridle. I'm using it to teach my son to sail.


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

Arcb said:


> I think I understand the project. You are essentially using the hatch to creat a kind of glove box in one of the seats?
> 
> I don't see why not, I don't even see why you would lose the ability to keep your floatation bag?
> 
> I love my Walker Bay, I've made a few upgrades, bronze oar locks, proper Ash sweeps, a lifting bridle. I'm using it to teach my son to sail.


Thanks!

The only reason I would lose the flotation bag is because of the stuff I would end up storing there. I have an electric start outboard and am thinking about putting the battery in the rear set...amongst other things.


----------



## toddster (Jun 30, 2011)

There is a long thread on WB upgrades over at cruising anarchy. One gentleman made a very nice-looking and functional floatation collar for a few dollars using hardware-store foam board, 4" thick. Covered with sunbrella or something for UV protection.

Another common upgrade is a T-extension to the seat, to facilitate rowing when two people are on board. 

I don't know if I'll keep my WB8 much longer. It doesn't really fit on the deck of my boat, so it lives behind the barn. Very rarely, I'll tow it for a weekend trip, if I think I might want to ferry the bicycle to shore. Otherwise, I just count on the inflatable kayak or SUP as a dinghy. I've never gotten around to making a sailing rig for it.


----------

